# SoCal EAA/Warbird Sqd 16



## Jug Pilot (Jan 8, 2010)

"Times New Roman"][/FONT] Just stumbled upon this great web site of WW11 aircraft. I am the Squadron Commander of EAA Warbird Sqd 16 located at (KCNO) Chino California. We meet the 1st 3rd Sat of each month at the Planes of Fame Air museum on the airport. gather from 9:00am to 5:00pm at the Volunteer briefing room.

We are recruiting new members that live in the local area. Some of our members are helping as Planes of Fame volunteer members. Our current project is a DC-3 C, we are deicated to prepare the aircraft for operational status.

We would love to hear from anyone who has an interest in the DC-3/C-47 aircraft.

Warbirds Chapter 16

Capt H F "Enrico" Bottieri
Squadron Commander


----------

